# Ear Set



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Throuhh my experiences I have learned how to read and understand the Maltese standard but....... I havent got the ear set thing down. I have heard of people who prefer high set or low sets but what is right? I think I prefer a higher set but I'm not sure. If someone in the know could tell me about where on the head they are then I can go from there. 

I thought I would post these VERY BAD pics of prissy so someone can tell me about what type of set she has. this is of her wet and you can see the top of her ears with them down.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I wonder about ear set too!! By the way, what a CUTIE prissy is when shes all wet and silly like that
















I don't know what's wrong with Jack's ears, for an example, but sometimes when he plays with Cosmo (the other Malt around here), I notice that Cosmo's ears are NEVER inside-out.

Jack's ears are inside out almost all the time. I wonder if that's because of his ear set... hm..









here's jack's ear set: 


















Dunno! Hope this helps though


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jack is so cute Looking at his pic I would say his ear set is higher than prissys. Put what I dont get is in the pics I posted she looks like they are low but if you watch my sig you will see a pic of her in a pair of black bows and she has her ears pirked up and they look better. Hers change alot from relaxing to alert. huh who knows maybe some one can help us


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jack for sure has a higher ear set. It's hard to tell Prissy from the photos.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I will try to get some better photos


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Jack and Prissy are both so cute!
Jack's are higher, but I think I like it.
I will have to inspect Brink's.
I read that ear-set post the other day and wondered about it b/c I hadn't heard much about it before.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 22 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Jack and Prissy are both so cute!
> Jack's are higher, but I think I like it.
> I will have to inspect Brink's.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


What the heck???????? Ear Set?? Now I NEVER heard of this before? Does it matter what they are? High? Low? Please school me on this one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I have to say that I LOVE the picture of Prissy with the ponytail! She looks totally valley girl!!!







Like you know!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> I will try to get some better photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prissy is so gorgeous!!! I wish L.E.'s hair was that pretty, but I know I wouldn't have the patience to keep it looking that perfect.

Jack is a cutie pie, too!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm wondering about that too, because Rosie's ears are often flipped over. I'm not sure about her ear set, not very high but not low either.


----------

